# parazin p and anchor worms,some help please



## Anafranil (Mar 15, 2005)

is anyone familiar with parazin p from waterlife?if so how effective is it?


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

When I delt with achor worms I always just picked them off the fish with tweezers and then gravel vac'd like a crazy person. I had fish coming into a store with them, so they weren't breeding in the tanks. I never used meds and never would since it's easy enough to get them off the easy way. 

GL.


----------



## Anafranil (Mar 15, 2005)

really?so all that people treating their ponds with pottasium permanganate and risking their valuable koi must be crazy!when secondary infections like fungus and white spot appear and your filter and tank are full of eggs i will remember the tweezers!maybe you haven't lived the nightmare.im asking a vet.if anyone treated their tank with pottasium permanganate and knows exactly how often you should treat your tank please let me know,thanks a lot


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

I only answered you since no one else wanted to help you out. :/

I am lost on what you're trying to do so yeah, you should try another source of information. My advice is in regards to aquarium use and your very general question about anchor worms and meds.

Good luck.


----------

